# CCT Problem



## maggotcuber (Jul 13, 2010)

im trying to download cct i have java installed and when i open the file it says:
Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for cct-0.9.5_20091127[1].zip\cct-0.9.5\profiles\defaults.properties
Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for cct-0.9.5_20091127[1].zip\cct-0.9.5\guiLayouts

can somebody help! please!


----------



## shelley (Jul 13, 2010)

Unzip first.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 13, 2010)

its a little stupid but how?


----------



## shelley (Jul 13, 2010)

Your file manager should probably have that functionality. It might be called Extract or something. Extract all the files to a convenient place and run it from there.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 13, 2010)

ok thanks it works now


----------

